# wer bekommt wofür mein geld?? 090090000220



## cabasse (2 Juli 2004)

Hallo kann mir jemand helfen :-? 
ich bin kein Jurist sondern Handwerker. hab von dtms eine Rechnung bekommen, dann von nex net 1. Mahnung. 
Nach aufschl. der verbindungsdaten( ermittelte nr. 09009000220 ach so!! ) will die Intrum Justitia einen Tag später plötzlich das Geld plus Zinsen, Mahnspesen, usw. 
Hab denen geschrieben, sie sollen sich und die Forderung erst mal legitimieren.
Da ich keine Rechtschutzversicherung habe und mich mit dem PC nicht gut auskenne, werde ich die Segel streichen und die euros an nex net überweisen, tä tä. 
Ist die Sache damit für mich erledigt oder wie oder was? 
Hab so ein seltsames Gefühl wegen Intrum.
Wer kann mir was dazu sagen?

 :help: Grüße


----------



## dotshead (2 Juli 2004)

Hast Du eventuell eine 0 vergessen? Wenn ja, mit Sicherheit eine der witzigsten Eintragungen in der Dialerdatenbank der RegTP. Ansonsten mal in den erste Hilfekasten gucken


----------



## cabasse (2 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du eventuell eine 0 vergessen? Wenn ja, mit Sicherheit eine der witzigsten Eintragungen in der Dialerdatenbank der RegTP. Ansonsten mal in den erste Hilfekasten gucken



Stimmt, eine Null hab ich vergessen: also speedwork, und warum ist der Eintrag so witzig? 
und was bedeutet 13. May 2004?
Laut Verbindungsdaten bin ich im März dringewesen.


----------



## dotshead (2 Juli 2004)

cabasse schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, eine Null hab ich vergessen: also speedwork, und warum ist der Eintrag so witzig?


Hast Du dir mal das Deutsch angesehen? 


			
				cabasse schrieb:
			
		

> und was bedeutet 13. May 2004?


Registrierungsdatum dieser Dialerversion bei der RegTP


			
				cabasse schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Verbindungsdaten bin ich im März dringewesen.


Die Orakelfunktion des Forums ist AFAIK noch nicht implementiert.

Spass bei Seite, was in der Registrierung steht ist ein Witz. Dialer runterladen und installieren ohne j und a oder o und k Eingabe ist nicht zulässig. Ein j und a oder o und k nur zum Starten des Dialers ist zu wenig. Aber so steht es in der Datenbank der RegTP.


----------



## cabasse (2 Juli 2004)

Ohh...hört sich ein bißchen nach made in japan an.
Also: Der Dialer hat sich registrieren lassen, nachdem ich drauf reingefallen bin. Außerdem sind die Einwahl-Bedingungen (?) nicht zulässig. Tja, was soll ich dazu sagen? Das wird wohl kaum reichen, um die Sache hinfällig zu machen. Noch hab ich nicht überwiesen.  
Ich bin echt froh, dass du mir diese Hinweise zukommen läßt. :thumb: 

Grüße nach Mettmann


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2004)

Der Dialer ist nicht gesetzeskonform. Also braucht auch nicht bezahlt werden. So einfach ist das.

Falls die Telekom eine Einzugsermächtigung von Ihnen hat: sofort der Rechnung widersprechen, mit dem Hinweis das Posten Nr. xy von xy nicht eingezogen werden darf, da unrechtmäßiger Dialer.

Falls die Abbuchung schon erfolgte, der Abbuchung bei der Bank widersprechen und an die Telekom den unstrittigen Betrag zahlen. In einem Brief den Vorgang darstellen und genau erläutern, was Sie nicht zahlen wollen! Das ist wichtig, sonst kürzt die Telekom alle Summen auf der Rechnung prozentual gemäß Ihrem Abzug, also auch die berechtigten Forderungen.

Wenn die entsprechende Firma mahnt, kann man widersprechen, wenn es einem Spaß macht. Ansonsten auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten, wenn er denn kommen sollte. Hier muss widersprochen werden, und  zwar innerhalb 14 Tagen.

Jetzt müsste die Gegenseite sie verklagen. Das wird sie aber nicht tun, da die Forderung vor Gericht kein Bestand hätte.

Schönen Abend noch!


----------



## technofreak (2 Juli 2004)

Darth Wader schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid warten, wenn
> er denn kommen sollte. Hier muss widersprochen werden, und  zwar innerhalb 14 Tagen.


Ergänzung: der Widerspruch bedarf keiner  Begründung:  Weitere Info siehe: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1986

tf


----------



## dotshead (2 Juli 2004)

cabasse schrieb:
			
		

> Ohh...hört sich ein bißchen nach made in japan an.
> Also: Der Dialer hat sich registrieren lassen, nachdem ich drauf reingefallen bin.


Das habe ich so nicht gesagt. Diese Dialer-Version ist auf alle fälle am 13.05. registriert worden.



			
				cabasse schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem sind die Einwahl-Bedingungen (?) nicht zulässig. Tja, was soll ich dazu sagen?


 Die Beschreibung der Einwahlbedingungen ist jedenfalls nicht korrekt. Wie sich der Dialer verhält, kann ich nicht testen. Vielleicht ist auch nur die Beschreibung in der RegTP-Datenbank mangels korrekter Deutsch-Kenntnissen nicht einwandfrei, 





			
				cabasse schrieb:
			
		

> Das wird wohl kaum reichen, um die Sache hinfällig zu machen. Noch hab ich nicht überwiesen.
> Ich bin echt froh, dass du mir diese Hinweise zukommen läßt. :thumb:
> Grüße nach Mettmann



Lies dir den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten durch und entscheide dann.


----------



## dotshead (2 Juli 2004)

Darth Wader schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dialer ist nicht gesetzeskonform. Also braucht auch nicht bezahlt werden. So einfach ist das.



Falsch. Ich habe nur von dem Dialer geschrieben, der aktuell in der Datenbank der RegTP verzeichnet ist. Ich weiss nicht, wie die Beschreibung vor dem 13.05. ausgesehen hat und habe keine Erkenntnisse über die wirkungsweise zum Zeitpunkt des Betroffenen die vor dem 13.05. liegt. Ich kann den Dialer nicht testen und meine Ausführungen beziehen sich nur auf die bei der 
RegTP angeführten Text. Dieser lässt Lücken offen, die ich aber auch eventuell auf mangelnde Deutschkenntnisse zurückführe.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Darth Wader schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Somit kannst Du nicht einfach "Falsch." schreiben. Ziemlich wahrscheinlich verhält sich der Dialer nicht korrekt.


----------



## dotshead (2 Juli 2004)

Full Quote ist doof. Ich behaupte lediglich, dass die Beschreibung des Dialers in der RegTP-Datenbank nicht registrierungsfähig ist. Wie gesagt, ich kann den Dialer nicht testen. Hat Du ihn getestet?


----------



## cabasse (2 Juli 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Full Quote ist doof. Ich behaupte lediglich, dass die Beschreibung des Dialers in der RegTP-Datenbank nicht registrierungsfähig ist. Wie gesagt, ich kann den Dialer nicht testen. Hat Du ihn getestet?


Also kommt es nur darauf an, wie der Dialer in der Praxis funktioniert und nicht wie das bei RegTP beschrieben ist? Außerdem ist tatsächlich nicht klar, wer am 28.3. unter besagter Nummer registriert war.
Ich hab in meinem PC am 28.3. keine Einwahl verzeichnet. :magic:  
grüße


----------



## Reducal (2 Juli 2004)

cabasse schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem ist tatsächlich nicht klar, wer am 28.3. unter besagter Nummer registriert war.


Wenn die Datenbank de RegTP das Registrierungsdatum Mai angibt und eine Nummer bereits zwei Monate zuvor funzte, dann könnte es die Testphase für die Anwendung gewesen sein - vor dem offiziellen Registrierungsdatum besteht kein Zahlungsanspruch. Die Nummern werden sicherlich nicht einfach so weiter gereicht und alte Einträge gelöscht oder überschrieben. Der Dialer war schlichtweg zur Einwahl "noch nicht" registriert.


----------



## cabasse (3 Juli 2004)

Laut angeforderter Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten geht es um Internetverbindungen vom 28.3.04. Produkt remium Interneteinwahl 5015. Damit wäre ich aus dem Schneider und bin doch irgendwie froh, dass ich noch nicht gezahlt habe.      auch wenn das Spiel noch nicht vorbei ist

schönen Dank schon mal für eure Infos   :wave: 

Grüße aus Köln


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2004)

da haben wie jetzt wohl einen neuen weg entdeckt. vielleicht sogar legal. der registrierungsverpflichtete o. ä. in deutschland für diese nummer ist der geschäftsführer der tele-hansa gmbh.

aber anscheinend geht man nun legal vor (siehe anhang)


----------



## cabasse (3 Juli 2004)

Heißt das, die Nummer ist doch an einen anderen Dienstanbieter weitergegeben worden?  :gruebel: Wer auf dieser Seite sein ok gibt sollte sich auch nicht über Inhalt oder Kosten beklagen.


----------



## cabasse (11 Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe Post bekommen. Inkasso Intrum hat seine Forderung erklärt. _...dtms ist nur Provider.... durch Nutzung der Nr. kommt der Vertrag zusteande.....der Dienstanbieter ist für alles verantwortlich, kann aber nicht ermittelt werden...Zahlungsfrist gesetzt..._Die beigefügte Vollmacht v. dtms sieht allerdings selbstgemacht aus. Dennoch werden die, so denke ich, mein Ansprrechpartner sein. Ansonsten würde ich mich direkt an dtms wenden. Es ist jedenfalls Zeit Stellung zu beziehen. "ICH ZAHLE NICHT"! Für mich steht hinter all dem betrügerische Absicht. 
Frage: Soll ich meine Ablehnung begründen??
1.Ich habe zu keiner Zeit bei den besuchten Seiten einen Hinweis auf anfallende Kosten gesehen, d.h. ich war niemals bewußt auf einer Seite, die diese Kosten verursacht haben. 
2. Der (von dotshead ermittelte) Dienstanbieter (laut Intrum kann der nicht ermittelt werden, da die Zielrufnummer verkürzt dargestellt wird) war am 28.03.04 noch nicht registriert.
3.Die Registrierung vom 23.05.04 ist nicht gestzeskonform. :schreiben: 
Bin dankbar für jeden Hinweis
Grüße aus Köln


----------



## Reducal (11 Juli 2004)

cabasse schrieb:
			
		

> _...dtms ist nur Provider.... durch Nutzung der Nr. kommt der Vertrag zusteande.....der Dienstanbieter ist für alles verantwortlich, kann aber nicht ermittelt werden...Zahlungsfrist gesetzt..._



Sieht doch prima aus. Damit erklärt die Intrum oder DTMS bereits, dass sie nicht wissen, wofür sie Geld haben wollen. So lange das so ist, würde ich mich ruhig zurück lehnen und nach einem ersten, ordentlichen Widerspruch jeden weiteren Schriftverkehr von denen ignorieren. Aber aufpassen, falls dann doch mal ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudelt. Das Prozessausfallrisiko erscheint mir hier für die DTMS doch ziemlich hoch und diese Vorahnung dürfte denen auch nicht entgehen.


----------



## cabasse (11 Juli 2004)

Die werden doch auch bei RegTP nachgesehen haben. Die Aussage mit der verkürzten Darstellung der Zielrufnummer ist eine faule Ausrede. Also, ich werde widersprechen. Ich glaube langsam, die haben gar nichts in der Hand. Woher auch.
Gehört zu einem ordentlichen Widerspruch eine Begründung? 
In meinem Fall würde ich anführen, daß der Dienstanbieter nicht ermittelt worden ist. Und das ich keinen Hinweis auf anfallende Kosten gesehen habe..... s.o. Pkt.1.


----------



## Reducal (11 Juli 2004)

Ein ordentlicher Widerspruch ist ein begründeter Widerspruch. Und "DIE" können nicht bei der RegTP nachschauen.


----------



## cabasse (11 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Und "DIE" können nicht bei der RegTP nachschauen.



Warum das nicht?  Die Einwahlnummer, um die es hier geht, ist sowohl Nex Net als auch Intrum bekannt. Kann nicht jeder bei der RegTp nachsehen?


----------



## Reducal (11 Juli 2004)

Na klar, aber ob das Deine war, ist ohne weiteres nicht feststellbar. Du hast einen verkürzten EVN und da werden die Daten auch verkürzt übermittelt. Mach´ weiter, wie zuvor beschrieben und lass Dich nicht verunsichern. Außerdem werden "DIE" auch bei nicht betehender Registrierung weiter mahnen und das Inkasso versuchen - es gibt genug Leute, die auf dem Weg das Ziel aus den Augen verlieren und lieber bezahlen.


----------



## cabasse (11 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem werden "DIE" auch bei nicht betehender Registrierung weiter mahnen und das Inkasso versuchen



So wird es sein. Und jetzt der Widerspruch. Ich melde mich wieder...

Danke und Grüße aus Köln


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2004)

hallo, 
nach meinem Widerspruch habe ich 2 Zahlungsaufforderungen bekommen, aber nicht mehr reagiert. Letztere war von (...) & Kollegen. Die Zahlungsfrist ist nun 3 Wochen überschritten, also warte ich jetzt auf den gerichtl. Mahnbescheid. Ich nehme an A. & K. haben alle Zeit der Welt. 
Mir ist zwischenzeitlich aufgefallen, dass auf dem von mir beantragtem Schreiben (Aufschlüsselung der Verbindungsdaten vom 28.03.04 zu VNB dtms) vermerkt ist, dass bei _Verbindungen , die nach dem 01.02.04 zustande kamen, die Nummer unverkürzt dargestellt wird, sodass die Ermittlung des Dienstambieters möglich ist. _
Also geht es in meinem Fall demnach um "Speedwork", die zum Zeitpunkt meiner "Einwahl" nicht mal registriert waren.
Und das muß doch auch dtms, nex net, intrum und (...) klar sein. 
Kann man den Fall mit diesem Hinweis zum Abschluß bringen?

mit Grüssen aus dem Rheinland


----------



## Reducal (12 September 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also geht es in meinem Fall demnach um "Speedwork"....



Na prima, schon hast Du die Auseinandersetzung vorab gewonnen. Wie Du schon geschrieben hattest - bis zu einem Mahnbescheid abwarten und DTMS bzw. (...) & Koll. lediglich mit dem Hinweis auf die fehlende Registrierung auflaufen lassen. Ich persönlich würde vorerst, mit der Erkenntnis "Speedwork am Werk", keinerlei Schriftverkehr mehr durchführen und damit auch das Porto sparen. Sollen die doch selbst mal in den Datenbanken der RegTP rumforschen.


----------



## cabasse (12 September 2004)

Ich habe auch ehrlich gesagt keine große Lust, ständig meine "Unschuld" zu beteuern. Außer klugen Sprüchen habe ich von denen noch nicht viel gehört.
Ich werde bis zum Mahnbescheid warten, mit einem noch besseren Gefühl.
Dank deiner schnellen Antwort


----------



## Der Jurist (12 September 2004)

Wirf einen Blick in den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten und den dort genannten konkreten Fall.
Blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## cabasse (12 September 2004)

Für einen Nicht-Juristen ist das viel Holz! 
Die dtms stellt sich auf den Standpunkt, dass der Dienstanbieter mit dem EVN nicht ermittelt werden kann, was grundsätzlich vielleicht stimmt, in meinem Fall aber nicht. 
Weiter sagt "intrum", das die Nachweispflicht beim Nutzer, also bei mir liegt.
In einem solchen Fall muß sich der Nutzer mit dem Dienstanbieter in Verbindung setzen. 
Also muß ich laut Intrum mit Speedwork Kontakt aufnehmen um die Sache direkt mit denen zu klären. Vorher aber das Geld schon mal an die dtms zahlen. 
Und genau das sind die klugen Sprüche an die ich nicht glauben kann. 
Ich wäre noch bereit den Geldeintreibern mitzuteilen, was ich herausgefunden habe, wenn es meine Pflicht wäre, oder um die Sache damit zum Abschluß zu bringen.


----------



## Anonymous (12 September 2004)

cabasse schrieb:
			
		

> Für einen Nicht-Juristen ist das viel Holz!


Haben Sie sich mal bei Ihrer lokalen Verbraucherzentrale oder dem VZBV e.V. in Berlin erkundigt? Die haben da erheblich Erfahrung und helfen schnell.


----------



## cabasse (12 September 2004)

> Haben Sie sich mal bei Ihrer lokalen Verbraucherzentrale oder dem VZBV e.V. in Berlin erkundigt? Die haben da erheblich Erfahrung und helfen schnell.



Bei der Verbraucherzentrale habe ich mich beraten lassen. Sehr allgemein und in meinem Fall nicht besonders hilfreich. Zudem hat es 5 Euro gekostet.
Da habe ich hier schon weitaus bessere Informationen erhalten. So wie ich das sehe, spricht sehr viel dafür, dass ich Recht bekomme.


----------



## Reducal (12 September 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Haben Sie sich mal bei Ihrer lokalen Verbraucherzentrale oder dem VZBV e.V. in Berlin erkundigt? Die haben da erheblich Erfahrung und helfen schnell.


Wie schon zuvor gepostet, ist die Angelegenheit kaum noch einen €uro wert und dabei stimmt mich die Äußerung von "cabasse" doch recht freudig: 





			
				cabasse schrieb:
			
		

> Da habe ich hier schon weitaus bessere Informationen erhalten.





Werter Gast, Sie sind meinem Erachten nach sehr lernresistent! 





			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Insider schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In eigener Sache darf ich Sie freundlichst darauf hinweisen, dass die VZ zwar juristisch relativ firm sind, sich jedoch mit der Dialerei nahezu überhaupt nicht auskennen. Zufälliger Weise unterrichte ich gelegentlich die Mitarbeiter von (zumindest) zwein solcher Institutionen zu Telekommunikationsthemen und wage zu behaupten, dass die fälligen 5 € für die "Kurzberatung" rausgeschmissenes Geld sind.


----------



## Avor (12 September 2004)

Gast schrieb



> Die Zahlungsfrist ist nun 3 Wochen überschritten, also warte ich jetzt auf den gerichtl. Mahnbescheid. Ich nehme an A. & K. haben alle Zeit der Welt.



@Gast,

wie recht Du hast. es gibt Leute, die  versucht man seit zweieinhalb  Jahren anzubohren. Nach dem Widerspruch auf den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid vor genau einem Jahr haben sich die genannten Eintreiber nicht mehr gemeldet. Gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen?  

Empfänger der angeblichen Dienstleistungsforderung auch hier unbekannt. Wer allerdings gierig auf den  "schäbigen Rest"   -   das  fünffache der Grundforderung  für Mahn und Inkassogebühren (Stand Sept. 2003), ist jedoch sehr wohl bekannt.


Gruß Avor


----------



## cabasse (23 Oktober 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich würde vorerst, mit der Erkenntnis "Speedwork am Werk", keinerlei Schriftverkehr mehr durchführen...


Hallo,
nach mehr als einem Jahr melde ich mich zurück und wünsche zunächst mal einen schönen Sonntag Morgen!
Viel ist nicht passiert, aber der Vollständigkeit halber möchte ich folgendes mitteilen:
Nachdem *(...) & co* nichts mehr von sich hören ließen kam im November 2004 (also 3 mon später) abermals *Intrum* auf mich zu. 
Das Angebot: 20% Nachlaß, wenn ich innerhalb v 10 Tagen zahle. Das ist ja ein Ding!
Ich habe mich an den Satz von Reducal gehalten. 
Im Oktober 2005 schreibt mich diese Intrum GmBH nach 11 Monaten abermals an. _"Um Folgen zu vermeiden, die Ihre  Kreditwürdigkeit in erheblichem Maße beeinflussen..."_usw. 
Ich habe mir den Reg TP Eintrag von Speedwork seinerzeit kopiert  und selbstverständlich sämtl. Schriftverkehr inkl Einzelverbindungsnachweise von NexNet und dtms abgeheftet. Weiterhin werde ich keinen Schrifverkehr durchführen. 
So, das war´s dann auch schon.
Grüße aus dem Rheinland


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Oktober 2005)

Der Dialer gehört zu einer Reihe von Dialern, die immer noch registriert in der Datenbank schlummern...
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1404088

s.a.
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1404084
bis
http://dialer.regtp.de/DialerAlleDaten.aspx?regdialer_id=1404096

soweit noch vorhanden, kann sich die RegTP/BNA die Dinger ja ansehen
http://www.b*.com/EroticAccess/cabs/#######.cab

(#### entspricht der Nummer bei der BNA/RegTP)
wahrscheinlich kriegt man aber die Meldung


> Your dialer id ####### was not found!!!


- weil man inzwischen ja anders abrechnet...


----------



## cabasse (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: wer bekommt wofür mein geld??*

Hallo zusammen!
Wieder ein Update: 
Ein Schreiben vom 04.06.2007 aus Darmstadt hat mich erreicht. Der Betrag wurde etwas aufgestockt, sa daß nunmehr 176,50 € von der Intrum Justicia eingefordert werden. Ansonsten nicht Neues. 
Das hat sich aber ganz schön gezogen. Die letzte Zahlungsaufforderung war vom November 2005. Ist das nicht etwas zu lang, um eine Mahnung aufrecht zu erhalten?
Grüße aus dem Rheinland


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: wer bekommt wofür mein geld??*

Die fordern Geld für einen Dialer, der zum Zeitpunkt der Einwahl nicht registriert war? Dreist.
was wohl der Jurist da tun würde?


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: wer bekommt wofür mein geld??*

Ein bisschen Hintergrund...
dotshead postete hier die Daten zur Nummer 090090000220
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=61405#post61405

Dazu gehörte ein screenshot von der Datenbank der Bundesnetzagentur (damals noch RegTP)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=7261&d=1088780289

Dieser besagt, dass am 13. Mai 2004 ein Dialer registriert wurde mit der Bezeichnung 1855005.exe von der "Teleteamwork aps"

1.4.3.2.1485 ist die Versionsnummer, 1855005 entspricht der ID des Dialers, wie sie auch im "Adressierungsmerkmal" steht.

Am 3.7. wurde dann ein neuer, "angeblich legaler" Dialer hier gepostet
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=61564#post61564

Der "Telehansa-Onlineaccess" wählte dieselbe Nummer und hatte auch dieselbe ID
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=7265&d=1088885259

Er hatte aber einen anderen hashwert

Ergo: allein deshalb hätte den Dänen schon die Registreirung entzogen werden müssen.

Es ist nach wie vor für diese Nummer nur *ein Dialer* registriert mit einem Hashwert, der sich von dem anderen Dialer unterscheidet und der keinen Treffer in der Datenbank erzeugt

siehe BNetzA

Also war auch der zweite Dialer illegal.

Der dänische "Geschäftsmann" J**s H*xg**t alias "Hax" bewarb noch 2005 seine Geldbringer



> Posted by Hax on 01-05-2005 09:44 AM:
> 1C*** Roll out
> 
> Hi All & Happy New Year
> ...


und a.a.O.


> 1C*** special selected Telco partner in Germany invoice the costumers directly for erotic access
> The partner have been a player in the German marked for the last 10 years and with this co-operation
> 1c*** can and will pay you directly every 2nd week for your modem/Isdn traffic.


Admin der von H*xg**t angegebenen deutschen Seite war R*c**** D**** aus Hamburg. 

Der von H*xg**t beworbene link war der aus der Dialerbeschreibung.

http://www.e***g69.de/EroticAccess/lookupid.asp?id=1858010&subid 

weitere Zitate


> 1C*** offer a new UNIQUE Payment Solution For the German and the AUSTRIAN Market !
> Our system allow us to bill the normal modem/isdn costumers directly *using our special setup with private billing*.
> We take care of the entire billing process ourselves.


das war leider etwas illegal, oder?

den hier thematisierten Dialer habe ich mir übrigens eben besorgt, er bekommt seine Parameter von
www.b*plugin.com/plugin/params5.asp und heisst "contentbrowser.exe"
[diese Parameterseite war offenbar so flüchtig, dass ich sie niemals gesehen habe  ]

Erstellungsdatum 13. April 2004
Ich habe aber üble Erinnerungen an das Teil und werde ihn lieber schlummern lassen 
(Diese Dialer sind offenbar alle identisch und unterscheiden sich nur durch die beigefügte ini und den Downloadort der Parameter)


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: wer bekommt wofür mein geld??*

Warum hat eigentlich die Bundesnetzagentur einen der Dänendialer rausgehauen und die anderen nicht? Das hab ich schon vor zwei Jahren gefragt http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=34914&highlight=d%E4nendialer  siehe hier Bundesnetzagentur  unter den Dialern befindet sich der &quot;Nachbardialer&quot; zu dem unter 090090000220 registrierten Dialer 





> 1.4.3.2.1485 ist die Versionsnummer, 1855005 entspricht der ID des Dialers


  nämlich dieser hier (1855002.exe/1.4.3.2.1482) (*): Teleteamwork/deregistriert  der hatte exakt dieselbe Beschreibung 





> Der Dialer runterladen und abfahren, wenn Sie die Tasten &quot;j&quot; und &quot;a&quot; oder &quot;o&quot; und &quot;k&quot; Tippen startet der Dialer. Die Software ist ein vollständiges Kommunikationsprogramm, und hinterlässt bei Abinstallieren den Rechner unverändert.


 Ich kann keinen Grund erkennen, warum unter der 090090000220 überhaupt ein registrierter Dialer steht (für Deinen Fall ist das ohnehin egal)  

  (*) wie man erkennen kann, korellieren Versionsnummer und Dialer-ID, es korelliert sogar die Rufnummer: 

090090000216 =  1855001.exe = 1.4.3.2.1481 
090090000217 =  1855002.exe = 1.4.3.2.1482 
usw  

Davon ausgehend kann man sogar aufgrund der Daten der deregistrierten Dialer von einem vorhandenen Linkrest auf den jeweiligen Dialer und die angewählte Nummer schliessen. 

Jaja, ich weiß schon - ich kenne halt die Datenbank der BNetzA besser als die Behörde selbst


----------



## cabasse (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: wer bekommt wofür mein geld??*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Die fordern Geld für einen Dialer, der zum Zeitpunkt der Einwahl nicht registriert war? Dreist.


Genau das! 
Womit ich mich an dieser Stelle auch einmal ganz klar von diesen Erotic-Seiten distanzieren möchte! 
Was auch immer vor dem 13. Mai 2004 unter der genannten Nummer lief oder getestet wurde, hatte mit der Branche nichts zu tun.
Ich werde weiter sammeln und abheften. Ist ja nicht mein Porto.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: wer bekommt wofür mein geld??*

Man hatte auch IQ-Tests im Angebot oder "Liebestests", wobei dort die links zu den selben Erotikdialern liefen. Aber so sind sie halt, die Dänen. Und die deutschen Behörden (Hamburg!) schauen dem Treiben offenbar interessiert zu. Das alles bringt ja auch den dort ansässigen Internetfirmen Kohle (über die Werbung). Kein Wunder, dass da nichts passiert... Und wenn dann mal ein Däne vor Gericht steht, lässt man ihn laufen oder der ist dann plötzlich Einzeltäter. Hurra!

Ich an deiner Stelle wurde mal über einen Versuch des etwas offensiveren Umgangs nachdenken. Juristisch betreut, versteht sich - denn man will dänen ja nicht versehentlich Munition liefern.
Wenn Intrum von mir Geld fordern würde für einen illegalen Dialer, würde ich denen schon in aller Höflichkeit mitteilen, dass ich gewisse Zweifel an ihrem Geschäftsgebahren habe. Darf denn so eine Firma wissentlich unberechtigte Forderungen eintreiben?


----------



## cabasse (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: wer bekommt wofür mein geld?? 090090000220*

@Aka Aka
Ich hatte mal daran gedacht, die Intrum wegen dieser Mahnungen und Androhungen von Konsequenzen zu verklagen! Aber ich vermute, daß vorher dann wohl ein Schreiben erfolgen muß, im Sinne von: "Ich möchte Sie bitten, zukünftig von diesen Unterstellungen Abstand zu nehmen. Andernfalls behalte ich mir gerichtliche Schritte vor."
Aber man kann sich auch fragen: Warum den Schriftverkehr wieder aufnehmen und eine Briefmarke kleben?


----------



## cabasse (10 Juli 2007)

*AW: wer bekommt wofür mein geld?? 090090000220*

Guten Abend!
Das nächste Schreiben ist eingetroffen. Diesmal hat man sich nicht 18 Monate sondern nur 1 Monat Zeit genommen. Diese Schwankungen in den Intervallen sind mir rätselhaft.
Wenn ich sofort zahle, dann erläßt man mir wieder mal einen Teil der Gesamtforderung!
Ansonsten ist von gerichtl. Klärung, Zwangsvollstreckung und Pfändung die Rede!
Eigentlich eine Frechheit, stimmt schon!


----------

